# ID Opie Taylor's bike, Goober wants to know.



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 18, 2020)

snapped a quick pic of Opie and Goober fiddling with Opie's bike.  can anyone ID it?


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 18, 2020)

I think this is the same bike.  Here's a picture that shows the chain guard and the "star" chain ring.





An AMF built.  In this episode it's called an "International Flyer."


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 19, 2020)

Exactly right!! Just saw this episode a couple days ago.

Andy bought him a new bike for bringing home a report card with straight A's!!! But there was a mixup.....:eek:


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 19, 2020)

AMF and thats Gomer


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 19, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Exactly right!! Just saw this episode a couple days ago.
> 
> Andy bought him a new bike for bringing home a report card with straight A's!!! But there was a mixup.....:eek:



However in this episode, the kid talking to Opie is the owner of the bike.  He gets into trouble for riding it on the sidewalk.  Then he convinces Opie that he's being taken advantage of because he works for an allowance.  In the end the kid loses his bike and his father introduces him to "a good old fashioned wood shed."

The Andy Griffith Show, Season 3, Episode 21. First aired Feburary 18, 1963. "Opie and the spoiled kid."


----------



## Boris (Jan 19, 2020)

I wonder if Andy would have given Barney a bullet, if he explained why he needed to shoot that kid.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 19, 2020)

Opie says " Intercontinental Flyer "     just watched it on You Tube ,  Ahhhhh the good ol' days.........................


----------



## vincev (Jan 19, 2020)

I wonder if Opie and Goober were stealing that bike from the "spoiled kid " in the top picture.HMMMM.......?


----------



## phantom (Jan 19, 2020)

Shazam, Opie switched the horn for a bell....Goolllleeeee


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2020)

phantom said:


> Shazam, Opie switched the horn for a bell....Goolllleeeee




Nah, the bell was there along with the horn. Opie took the horn off so he could pump his girlfriend on the bars.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 20, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> However in this episode, the kid talking to Opie is the owner of the bike.  He gets into trouble for riding it on the sidewalk.  Then he convinces Opie that he's being taken advantage of because he works for an allowance.  In the end the kid loses his bike and his father introduces him to "a good old fashioned wood shed."
> 
> The Andy Griffith Show, Season 3, Episode 21. First aired Feburary 18, 1963. "Opie and the spoiled kid."





Yes. That's another episode with this bike. The one I saw the other day, Opie actually DIDN'T get straight A's. Grades were transcribed incorrectly and he had to figure out a way to tell his "Pa" that he didn't deserve a new bike.

But you're right. The pic above is from the "spoiled kid" episode.


----------



## Sven (Jan 20, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Grades were transcribed incorrectly and he had to figure out a way to tell his "Pa" that he didn't deserve a new bike.



Opie should have explained to Pa. " It was Miss Crump's foul up, she was a naughty ,naughty girl. You need to spank her,  and let me keep the bike"

*Do you know why everyone is so happy on that show?
Answer- No one is married*


----------



## spoker (Jan 20, 2020)

early pics of aunt bea


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 20, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> AMF and thats Gomer




 oh no! the first sign of senility is when you forget characters from the 60's you have known your whole life. once you can no longer sing the theme to the Beverly Hillbillies that is when it is over.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 20, 2020)

Are you old enough but still inact enough to remember the words to the theme song from the Davey Crockett show?


----------



## Sven (Jan 20, 2020)

Dont forget Lassie
e









. 1957


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 20, 2020)

Davy Crockett was before my time.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 20, 2020)

Davey Crockett was part of The Wonderful World of Disney in 1954 and 1955.
"Davey, Davey Crockett. King of the wild frontier"


Every kid on the block wanted a 'coonskin cap. Like Scott Farkus in "A Christmas Story."


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 20, 2020)

Timmy's dad wasn't a cheapskate like Andy (and my Dad lol),he bought a Schwinn


----------



## FSH (Jan 20, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Davey Crockett was part of The Wonderful World of Disney in 1954 and 1955.
> "Davey, Davey Crockett. King of the wild frontier"
> View attachment 1127250
> 
> Every kid on the block wanted a 'coonskin cap. Like Scott Farkus in "A Christmas Story."



I watched reruns of this on the Family Film Festival.  It was a good show with valuable moral undertones .


----------



## mrg (Jan 21, 2020)

One of my favorites TV kid/bike photos, Beaver & Larry with his Wasp ( ck out the cycle truck neck & butterfly bars ) along with Opie checking out a Stingray I couldn’t find Right now ( it’s to late )


----------



## spoker (Jan 21, 2020)

mrg said:


> One of my favorites TV kid/bike photos, Beaver & Larry with his Wasp ( ck out the cycle truck neck & butterfly bars ) along with Opie checking out a Stingray I couldn’t find Right now ( it’s to late )View attachment 1127265



spokes look heavy duty


----------



## gkeep (Jan 21, 2020)

Larry's bike may have been set up for use around the studio lot. That bikes morphing into a stingray, wonder if it ever got a banana seat?


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 21, 2020)

I found the picture of Opie checking out a Stingray.  It's part of an article describing the differences between kids of Opies era - bike riding, fishing, playing catch with dad, swimming, skate boarding etc.- they were outside learning how to get along.  Compared to kids of today's era.  If they don't have a battery, 4G, or a wifi connection, they're at a loss.


----------



## mrg (Jan 21, 2020)

Wasp was the work bike of the era, a lot came with HD rim sets, I like the basket mounting ( black tape ) because of the long goose neck. The Opie/StingRay pic, I think he was bummed he got a AMF middleweight and the cool kids got Schwinn Stingray’s!


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 21, 2020)

Anyone remember this?  I haven't watched an episode of The Andy Griffith Show since Barney Fife left and the show was in color.


----------



## Sven (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 21, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Anyone remember this?  I haven't watched an episode of The Andy Griffith Show since Barney Fife left and the show was in color.
> 
> View attachment 1127695



"Opie's Job....episode 1/ 1965 first year the show went into color


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 21, 2020)

I know that the writers tried to replace Barney Fife with some guy named Warren but that just plain did not work. Plus Opie wasn't a "kid" any longer.  No real story lines for the characters who were left and Gomer Pyle had his own show.


----------

